# Painful Ovulation - Anyone Else?



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

At least, that's what I think it is. Just a quick history: went on birth control for dysmenorrhea back in 1995. Never had any pain or notion what-so-ever with ovulation. This time last year I starting taking consecutive packs (3 or 4) of bc to keep my migraines to a minimum. While being on bc has decreased the pain and heaviness of my periods, continuous bc has brought back some of that pain. Fortunately, not as severe, but it's very noticable and uncomfortable.Now to my problem. The last few months I've woken up in the middle of the night with menstrual-like cramps where I have to go to the bathroom (#2). I'm a C-type who normally does not have that urge in the middle of the night! BTW - before the bc I'd have the horrible, urgent D right as my period would start. The first time this midnight episode occured, the cramping was minimal and it really wasn't until the next morning I realized it wasn't D cramps, but more like menstrual. The second time it happened the pain was more intense. This last time it was excruciating - broke out into a sweat, had some D, threw up and just prayed until it was over. The first two times I didn't note when in my cycle it occured, but this last time it was the ninth day after my first pill in the pack (this is my third pack). I'm beginning to suspect the first two episodes may have also occured around that time in the pack.Any one have similar problems? Is my assumption incorrect about it being linked to ovulation? I've emailed an advice nurse through my medical plan to see what their thoughts are on this.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Side note: I know I shouldn't be actually ovulating as I'm on bc, but maybe my body is reacting to when it usually does? Hope that makes sense.


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

In that case your pill can't be strong enough anymore. I mean, if you get an 'almost ovulation' I wouldn't really trust it much in terms of birth control!! I don't think your body whould 'remember' its days of ovulation just like that. Apparently, even with the pill, your body still produces about a quarter of its own hormones, but I guess this shouldn't vary much because it reacts to the signals set by the bcpill. I'm not on the pill (yet!!) but I can very much relate to the nineth day symptoms! With me that's when the trouble starts, it gets even worse around day 15-18 or 20, then I get this kind of cramping which is hard to distinguish from menstrual cramps. I am never quite sure until I look at the calendar, but I never get this cramping before day nine. I also think having the symptoms at night is typical for the hormone trigger. I've been waking up for days now with IBS cramps at night, while in the past my IBS seemed to happen only at day time. I don't know why but these night time episodes are particularly scary, so I know how you're feeling. If I were you I would be very cautious (if you don't want a baby, I mean) and ask a doctor about these symptoms and perhaps switch the brand also to avoid these horrible night time episodes. Please, tell us what the nurse says!Susaloh


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

I always have some sort of pain or cramps with ovulation especially around day 15. SOmetimes it lasts all the way up to my period. It is usually really bad when I ovulate on my left side, but this time it is really bad and I think I should be ovulating on my right side. Perhaps it switched on me! It usually gets really bad if I am stressed, which I REALLY AM RIGHT NOW and will be for the next four months. I think that's why the ovualation pain is so bad this time. My IBS also flares up. I am usually C but I get intense pain and D with bad ovulation.I would definately check on the strength of the bc pill. I never felt ovulation until after I went off the bc pills I was on for 5 years. I was on orthocyclin.


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

brilland,You're describing exactly my problems. Though I don't think you should call it ovulation pain, though of course, it's caused by the fact that you ovulate. I'm coming to the conclusion that it's basically a form of PMS, due to hormone imbalance (which they seem to be thinking is caused by a 'less than perfect ovulation'). Especially if you've got the anxiety with it like I have. Your actual ovulation is probably around day 9-11 like mine and then your progesterone and estrogen levels rise again and stay high for a while. And when they're out of sync, PMS symptoms appear like cramps and anxiety. With me around day 15 I get lots of cramps and pain, and this often lasts until before my period. Susaloh


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

PS.The actual 'ovulation pain' does exist, too, but it shouldn't last longer than 3 to 6 hours or so (I did a web search on it the other day). I've got short cycles (average 23) days and I think I feel ovulation around day 11-13.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Well, the advice nurse wasn't any help. Guess I didn't explain myself clearly enough as her responce was basically: I doubt it's related to your bc; sounds more like a bowel problem since you've had bowel movements with the cramps.Oh well, I'll just keep track of the next occurances and then either wait for my next yearly check up with my Gyn. or make an appointment if the pain gets worse.I sure hope I'm not actually ovulating!! Just odd that I've never had this type of pain before at this point in my cycle.Thanks for the replies!Edited to add: I should say that my hormones have always been wacky. I've been on just about every kind of bc and my hormones still manage to "win" (i.e. my period still isn't completely regular - granted, it's better than before, but it's still screwy







).


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi all,I too have symptoms which are wordse during ovulation and just before my period. Does anyone suffer from bladder problems also during their "off times" e.g frequency and pressure?


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

Yes I suffer from problems with my bladder. It is a feeling of pressure but sometimes it almost feels like I've got cystitus (sp?) coming on but it never actually happens.


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

Susaloh, thanks so much for the info. I definately have anxiety as well. I have controlled the panic attacks with breathing exercises and I pray that they stay a way. I had another absolutely horrible attack of pain and D last night after eating lobster. Guess that's another food to take off the list! Actually, I think it is a combination of stress, hormones, being really tired, and the food.I also get the bladder pressure and discomfort during this time. Feels like I have the urge to go, almost like for a split second I have to pee RIGHT NOW, but then it goes away. Drives me nuts!


----------

